# Craft vendor sale FL



## santimar (May 9, 2014)

Hi, Im filling an application for a event here in Haines City, FL as a Craft vendor, I sell soaps but what else can I sell that would not be illegal (cosmetic)... maybe natural laundry soap?????help me please!!!!


----------



## Hazel (May 9, 2014)

Cosmetics aren't illegal to sell unless there's a Florida regulation against it. You just have to make sure you label correctly and don't make any drug claims like "good for eczema & psoriasis", etc. Your lotions/creams/whipped butter can only moisturize.

That being said - bath bombs, bath teas, bath melts (just a suggestion - add an emulsifier and put a warning that tub may be slippery). You could also make emulsified sugar or salt scrubs. Lip gloss, lip balm, lip scrub, cuticle cream, bath oil (emulsifier, too  )

Do you have wax? You could make wax melts.


----------



## santimar (May 9, 2014)

Thank you so much for your reply but here in Florida I can't make any kind of cosmetic (lip balm, lotion, bath bombs etc)and sell it if I make it on my resident, only soap ....please someone correct me if I am wrong because I will love to sell all those things.  I have been reading about selling handmade stuff here and I found a law since 2010....


----------



## Hazel (May 9, 2014)

Crap! I just lost everything I wrote. Mainly it was comments about Florida's regulations.

Okay. Besides laundry soap, you could make sugar scrub soap. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=18221

What about making sachets and air fresheners?


----------



## santimar (May 9, 2014)

That sounds good....what do you think about wax melt like you said it is not cosmetic!


----------



## Carty812 (May 10, 2014)

Oh I like the air fresher idea! I saw someone doing at flea market here. They took plastic bottles put one ounce cut fragrance in it. They put that bottle, a pipette, and a cute little piece of paper with a car on it and directions that told you to basically put 10 drops of oil on each pad and place in air vents. They sold them for 10 bucks a piece and sold out before the end of the show.

You could also just sell cut FO in bottles for oil burners.


----------



## Hazel (May 11, 2014)

I’m sorry I didn’t get back to you yesterday. This flu has just wiped me out. I came home from work, did a few things on the forum and then got to your post. I couldn’t even think by that point so I went to bed. Then I started on a reply earlier and got sidetracked on another issue. Focus…must focus…

  I didn't think of oil burners. That's a good suggestion.

Potpourri might be an option; although I don’t know which suppliers would be best to purchase supplies.

Here's a link to Rustic Escentuals' tutorial on wax melts. http://rusticescentuals.com/How-to-Make-Wax-Tarts.html 

  They really are easy to make and the little plastic cups are great for pouring and packaging. I don’t know if there are cheaper suppliers for the cups but I’ve found them on webrestaurant.com and I think they’re very inexpensive. I looked for a minimum order amount but couldn’t find one listed so it’s possible you don’t have to order a set amount.

  Below are the links to the 125 packs because I don’t think you’d want to order a case each of the cup and lid. Although, it does work out a lot cheaper but then you’d end up with 2,500 of each which you may not want. 

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/cho...ouffle-cup-portion-cup-125-pack/999P200C.html
http://www.webstaurantstore.com/cho...ouffle-cup-portion-cup-125-pack/999PL200.html

  The downside to only ordering a couple of packs is the shipping is so expensive. It would probably increase your cost to approximately .15 per unit. This might be a better alternative than having thousands of these cups and deciding this isn’t something you want to do. Even better, you might have a restaurant equipment & supply store locally where you could stop in and buy some these items. It would be cheaper and you could get them right away.

Do you make MP? These soap poufs are cute. They require very little MP so they don't last a long time. I don't know how other people feel about them but my niece loves them and they're easy to make. You could probably make them with CP, too. http://library.rusticescentuals.com/how-to-make-a-soap-pouf/


I'm sure there are other crafty ideas but I'm drawing a blank. I'll think some more about it. Maybe some other people will have suggestions. How much time do you have before this event?


----------



## Saponista (May 12, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance, but what do you do with a wax tart?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 12, 2014)

Saponista said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what do you do with a wax tart?


 
Madame Tussauds has Madonna on display for tourists.....................

But on a serious note, you melt them down in a burner like the ones used for oils.


----------



## Hazel (May 13, 2014)

TEG - You're a bad, bad boy. 

@ Saponista - 

Yes, you melt them and they scent a room. They're also called scent chips, wax potpourri melts, aroma melts or wickless candles. There may be other names for them.


----------



## Saponista (May 14, 2014)

Ahhhh, it all becomes clear now. I'm not really into scented candles etc. so I had never heard of them.


----------



## scotsman (May 17, 2014)

Florida has some of the most strict regulations regarding manufacture and sale of anything regarded as a cosmetic product. As was previously stated, in Florida you may not manufacture cosmetic products in a residential facility. You must have a separate facility that has been inspected by the state, as well as all the applicable permits, which can get quite expensive. Florida follows the FDA's definition of what constitutes a cosmetic product. Soap does not fall under this, as well as any product that classifies as true soap, i.e.- a product made with oils or fats and an alkali such as sodium hydroxide of potassium hydroxide. I saw in an earlier post that you could claim "moisturizing". As far as Florida law is concerned, this is not the case. If you claim moisturizing, emollient, exfoliating, etc your product now falls under the category of a cosmetic. If you make claims such as that it treats eczema, psioriasis, acne, etc it falls under the category of a drug, which requires even more as far as licensing and money. Best to stick with true soap, and as previously mentioned, wax melts and room/car fragrance. Take note that some melt & pour soap bases fall under a cosmetic category depending on the ingredients used in the base. Those specific ingredients escape me at the moment but the state website lays it all out in black and white. I also run a soap company in Florida and have had to navigate the treacherous waters of the various legalities. I've made a few mistakes that have cost me, thankfully not too much but anything is a lot for a fledgling small business. Hope this helps.


----------



## santimar (May 18, 2014)

Thank so much for all your help, I will stay with soaps only for a while!!!!I really hate this nonsence laws here in FL


----------

